# Winter pictures?



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Do you have a picture of some of your hives in the winter?


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Yep, here's a couple from this morning!! Let's just say it was a White Christmas!


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Not exactly a winter wonderland!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## scituatema (Aug 30, 2014)

When was it taken Mr. Palmer?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

April of 2011 I think


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

I dont got pics but I went into 10 hives got any where from 3 frames of bees to 9 frames. three my biggest hives are light, late feeding apeared to turn into bees. And I'm kinda sick about that gatta cough up more money 4 syrup. Don't know how many mores lite in out yards. Un seasonly warm nc winter compared to last. Looking forward to spring


----------



## Cottonwood (Apr 16, 2013)

End of March of this year.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Not much of a winter here this year. Took this a couple of days ago. Had two warm, sunny days in a row. today was back to 34 degrees all day, so they are tucked back in.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Lunch time today.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Vance G asked me to post these for him.

"Last Feb 10th" Snow is about the same now."


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

some nucs 12/27/14


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe I should sit this one out!
:lpf:


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

some nucs 1/28/2015


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

Nature's perfect insulation:


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

This morning :


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## David R (Jan 19, 2015)

Well done to all of you!....really enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Goran, what war the cds hanging on a string used for? I assume to scare away something...birds?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe just to keep birds from flying into the strings.
?


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> Goran, what war the cds hanging on a string used for? I assume to scare away something...birds?


Yes, birds. Tits, several species of woodpeckers. Mostly tits are going around, we have a lot of woodpeckers but for now they spare my colonies. Seems they find enough other food. Beside this "scariing", I place food for birds about 100m away from hives to birds go there more than around hives. I am worried only in winter, in season bees resolve by themselves any nuisance around hives ( sometimes can find dead bird beneath hives).

Forgot, beside cds I put also sometimes some tapes that wave in the air.. Better to prevent than sorry..


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

For the non-europeans, according to Wikipedia. 

"The tits, chickadees, and titmice constitute Paridae, a large family of small passerine birds which occur in the northern hemisphere and Africa. Most were formerly classified in the genus Parus.

These birds are called either "chickadees" (onomatopoeic, derived from their distinctive "chick-a dee dee dee" alarm call)[1] or "titmice" in North America, and just "tits" in the rest of the English-speaking world. The name titmouse is recorded from the 14th century, composed of the Old English name for the bird, mase (Proto-Germanic *maison, German Meise) and tit, denoting something small. The spelling was influenced by mouse in the 16th century. Emigrants to New Zealand presumably identified some of the superficially similar birds of the genus Petroica of the family Petroicidae, the Australian robins, as members of the tit family, giving them the title tomtit although, in fact, they are not related.

These birds are mainly small stocky woodland species with short stout bills. Some have crests. They range in length from 10 to 22 centimetres. They are adaptable birds, with a mixed diet including seeds and insects.[2] Many species will live around human habitation and come readily to bird feeders for nuts or seed, and learn to take other foods."


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

Parus major ( great tit) mainly where my bees are. They are during the spring, summer in woods, then in autumn start to go near our property. 
Woodpeckers at my place:
Dryocopus martius
Picus viridis
Dendrocopos major
Dendrocopos ...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Once a poster on the Irish site wanted to know what was happening to all the dead bees that littered the snow during the winter. The reply wanted to know if she had Tits. 

Oh my. Now I'm in trouble again.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>The reply wanted to know if she had Tits. 

Great tits? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_tit

or just tits? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tit_(bird)

or blue tits? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_blue_tit

One of my favorite animal stories is about blue tits:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_blue_tit#Learning


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't stop on my account... just passing through... carry on now


----------



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

Here's a couple from central Canada.


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

This is frost,not snow. As my bees are up the hill.. To be in tone even my name follow that


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Hives are 3/4 mile down the road. 
No snowshoes, no snowmobile. 
Never got to them on this day.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Goran, I would hate to see what a mountain is to you. Up the hill.:lpf:


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

rookie2531 said:


> Goran, I would hate to see what a mountain is to you. Up the hill.:lpf:


Woods and hills - that is how to say in my blood. Once I was forced to live in arable plains, I was dreaming my woods and hills .. I can walk miles and miles and to don't feel any fatigue, in fact it is refreshing to me. In winter, I have 3km of dirt road to my bees. Then often have to walk all the way up and down.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Maybe that is low lying fog, but it looks like you are above the clouds to me. And where I come from they call that mountains.


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

Altitude is about 360-370m AMSL. Watching storms coming from horizont, and how bees react and predict the weather change, also interesting.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Goran,

Post #29 is absolutely beautiful. Thanks


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

Goran said:


> Altitude is about 360-370m AMSL. Watching storms coming from horizont, and how bees react and predict the weather change, also interesting.


When I have time I stand in front of hives, and watch the rush before rain and enjoy ( someone could think there is some robbing), and some moments before all goes quiet. Maybe few bees in return.


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

AstroBee said:


> Goran,
> 
> Post #29 is absolutely beautiful. Thanks


I'm glad you like it. Here is with snow.








This is one older pic. These days we have pretty much snow, but I broke my camera and won't make new pics soon..


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Snow and wrapped bees on the flat and level plains about 30 miles from the Rocky Mountain Front. Regular gale force winds in the winter and spring.


----------

